# Christmas card from the dog



## Irwin (Dec 24, 2020)

Because of the pandemic and not wanting to risk going to the store and getting covid, we're just using generic Christmas cards. I already know what I'm going to write in my card to my wife, but there's one she's going to get from our dog.

So, what kind of witty comment should I write in the card from the dog to my wife?

Muchos grassy ass, in advance.


----------



## jujube (Dec 24, 2020)

Feliz Naughty-Dog!

I woof you a hairy Christmas!

Have a fetching Christmas!

Have a paws-atively wonderful holiday!

P.S. By the way, I finished off the water in the tree stand, please refill it with beef broth.


----------

